# Strange Old Copper Pot-Curved Handle



## emmab (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi - I was recently given an old copper pot that belonged to my great-uncle, who had a lot of unusual things. It has straight sides and a large curved handle. The handle is curved in a such a way that the bottom rests on the burner, just like pot bottom. I'm wondering if this a strange style, if he had the handle modified, or if this is not a cooking pot at all, but some other kind of vessel. It is very old and is made of excellent thick copper. I'm told it can be retinned for cooking. Any ideas?? Can I cook with the handle like that or will it get much too hot? Here is a picture of it.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

EmmaB,

   I understand that the piece is a family heirloom. It may also be valuble. You may greatly devalue it by any type of cleaning or shining. Please have it appraised before working on it. From the picture it almost looks like the handle may have been broken

at one time. It looks as though the handle may have been lowered when they welded the top part back on. Probably welded the bottom to the pot for strength. Hey!!! I could be completely wrong. I hope KY will pop on to take a look at it. Could you

Was your great uncle ever in Russia?

pan


----------

